# Huge



## KimmyAnn_678 (Aug 24, 2010)

Is anyone else watching this?  I'm really getting into it and wish the season isn't almost already over.  I hope ABC Family continues this series!

It's basically a show about teens at a fat camp starring Nikki Blonsky


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 24, 2010)

I watch it every Monday I to will be sad when its over.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2010)

i watched the first episode but i couldnt get into it. i mean i dont get what the point of it is really.  what has been the main storyline throughout the series? if it sounds interesting i might try and watch it again.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i watched the first episode but i couldnt get into it. i mean i dont get what the point of it is really.  what has been the main storyline throughout the series? if it sounds interesting i might try and watch it again._

 
The first episode or so I wasn't that into it either, but decided to keep DVR'ing it in case I got bored and I'm glad I did.

It's gotten very interesting (IMO) because of how the show keeps it secrets.  I like how we find things out about the campers at the same time as other campers do.  Like what was up with Amber's mom?  We knew there was an issue there, and we've finally found part of that (she's an immature little girl and I'm sure Amber does most of the parenting at home).  What's going on with Will's parents?  Why didn't they show up to Paren'ts Day?  Are they the owners of Core Fitness?  Are they fitness freaks and Will is rebelling against that?  What's going on with George... there's still something about him that we don't know.

And I like how Will is the main character, but we don't exactly like her.  She's annoying and seems partially fake... I think we feel this way about her because (like the other campers) we don't know her whole story... why is she the way she is?


I personally love camp TV shows (anyone else remember Bug Juice or Salute Your Shorts LOL) and I loved when MTV did Fat Camp.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 25, 2010)

I feel like watching  this show would piss me off at a) the parents who feed their children such utter bullshit diets that by their teenage years, the kids are already on their way to health problems traditionally associated with later life and b) the self entitled weak minded generation of teenagers we're currently dealing with.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah it does sound like it got more interesting, but perhaps not interesting enough to pull me in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bug juice was an awesome show though!! i'd love to watch it again! i think i watched it when i was like 14-15 or something! many years ago! i do like camp shows though because we don't have things like that in the uk.

and Jamie i get what you mean about the show annoying you- or potentially so anyways.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 25, 2010)

I spend all my time fighting people's lifetimes of bad habits, and I see first hand the effect these parents are having on their children and their choices.  It's maddening.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Aug 26, 2010)

Whoa....

All I wanted was a good chat about a show I enjoy.  

Personally, I think the show focuses more on how the teens feel and deal with issues rather than why and how they got to the way they are.

So if anyone else out there is watching the show, speak up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And BTW, I wish so bad I could get Bug Juice on DVD LOL.


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KimmyAnn_678* 

 
_Whoa....

All I wanted was a good chat about a show I enjoy.  

Personally, I think the show focuses more on how the teens feel and deal with issues rather than why and how they got to the way they are._

 





 who's your favorite and where do you think the story line will go if they continue the series?


----------



## user79 (Aug 27, 2010)

Uhmmmm....maybe we can get back on focus here about the TV show...


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 27, 2010)

yeah i just can't get into the show. i watched episode 2 yesterday and really wasn't feeling it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry! so i'm re-living childhood memories by watching the first season of the power rangers in my free time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol! bit of a difference right?!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 27, 2010)

Better quality programming for sure.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Better quality programming for sure._

 
lol! i always find it amusing to watch a tv show that i loved as a kid....mainy to see how tragic it is now! the power rangers really hasn't aged well!


----------



## alex4u (Feb 28, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shimmer*
> 
> ...


  	Really some of the shows are dreadful to watch now and Power Rangers is one of them


----------

